# Just for fun, I tried shooting in the style of Japanese Archery (Kyudo)



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Was doing a bit of Kyudo practice earlier, and thought "Why haven't I yet tried shooting a slingshot in Kyudo style?". And here's the result. ")


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Very entertaining!

Maybe one day you can do a show and tell with your weapons collection there.

I see you have some wall space left, need more swords


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Cool video rusty! I take it that Kyudk requires that your draw high and aim down?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very interesting, Rusty. Thanks for showing that to us. It is not a style I would choose for rabbit hunting! But as you said, it looks to be very meditative. In this style, is one concerned about hitting the target, or are you practicing detachment from the result?

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

very nice form rusty very crisp well done


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

@night: yes, drawing high, aim down. Kyudo bows are usually around 7 to 8 feet in length, and the draw is supposedly a throwback of "Yabusame" (japanese horseback archery).....to allow the bow to clear the horse until the limbs draw back.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

It is similar to how I draw, though I would never label anything slingshot shooting related as Kyudo. To some, that's as offensive as praying to the prophet in the style of a gospel choir.


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

@Charles: yes, detatchment from hitting the target is the goal. My Sensei used to say that if your "form, breathing and alignment is correct, you cannot miss, so stop thinking about hitting it". The art is primarily for self discipline and mindfulness throughout all movement, rather than hitting bullseyes. But there are still target competitions. I wouldn't choose it for rabbit hunting either.....unless the rabbit is really slow or standing still. Hahaha!

@Z: I wouldn't go so far as to "compare" slingshot shooting to Kyudo either....that is, I wouldn't say that slingshots are exactly like Kyudo. A target art both are, yes. Form important to both, yes,.....but you're right in saying that one is not the other.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

ZDP-189 said:


> It is similar to how I draw, though I would never label anything slingshot shooting related as Kyudo. To some, that's as offensive as praying to the prophet in the style of a gospel choir.


well I believe it will be acceptable to most since "seisha seichū" can fit slingshots to the T. and alot of achers practice this technique for the sport of it, since this it isn't actually an "official" pratice of zen.

@Rusty... very interesting, not sure if I have the patience to practice this, since I am ready to let go of the pouch at the moment of draw..









LGD


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

very meditative, i like that. i think i may have my slingshot warmup ritual starting point with this. im guessing visualization is a key also.


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> It is similar to how I draw, though I would never label anything slingshot shooting related as Kyudo. To some, that's as offensive as praying to the prophet in the style of a gospel choir.


well I believe it will be acceptable to most since "seisha seichū" can fit slingshots to the T. and alot of achers practice this technique for the sport of it, since this it isn't actually an "official" pratice of zen. -LGD[/quote]seisha seichu.....very good point!, LGD! "Correct shooting is correct hitting" .....You know what's funny? The term for "mistake" (in shooting in Kyudo)....to this day I still get a chuckle from it. "Sh*tsu". It's like cussing without cussing.


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Well that's odd.....the tapatalk mobile forum app won't let me spell out the word "s h i t" with the letters next to each other, even when its part of another word. (?)


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

SlingGal said:


> It is similar to how I draw, though I would never label anything slingshot shooting related as Kyudo. To some, that's as offensive as praying to the prophet in the style of a gospel choir.


well I believe it will be acceptable to most since "seisha seichū" can fit slingshots to the T. and alot of achers practice this technique for the sport of it, since this it isn't actually an "official" pratice of zen. -LGD[/quote]seisha seichu.....very good point!, LGD! "Correct shooting is correct hitting" .....You know what's funny? The term for "mistake" (in shooting in Kyudo)....to this day I still get a chuckle from it. "Sh*tsu". It's like cussing without cussing.
[/quote]

hahaa I knew those little hairy ****su dogs were a mistake!









haha I got censored!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

SlingGal said:


> Well that's odd.....the tapatalk mobile forum app won't let me spell out the word "s h i t" with the letters next to each other, even when its part of another word. (?)


Makes it tough to give a recipe which includes shitake mushrooms.









Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Good vid! You seem very composed! Wouldnt wanna be in a hurry though lol...cheers,Ben


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes very good for target should be ok the spanish guy uses a similar slow methodical aim from high to low though not as exaggerated his name ( Goboxola ) I have also seen chinese drawing high to low again very similar.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Everything is Zen.


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

Rusty, A very nice video,and quite informative : I hope you'll do more in the future! In fact, it would be great for you to travel to the ECST next April and shoot with all of us,now that would be an inspiration!
Coincidentally, the founder of the ECST, the late Jay Schott, was one of the best instinctive shooters ever and echoed much of the same things which you mentioned -relaxation, breathing, concentration, and stance( tho' Jaybird wasn't schooled in traditional Eastern arts!). Jay just acquired these things on his own from years of practice,and almost genius level observation (and was a very high level archer before slingshotting!). And of interest, last year another famous shooter, the renowned Blue Skeen, displayed the same thing with a careful,controlled foot placement,exacting side stance, and precise draw.
Both men inspired me, so,like you, I drew from a martial arts background, using Indonesian Silat to form my stance (very similar to Blue's!), breathing& centering from Wing Chun , a draw down (similar to yours) from my work as an instructor in American Combatives, and even my grip acquired from 50 years of competitive weightlifting! As you say, practice is now almost meditative, a total stress reliever!


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

this is nearly the style i use to make very strong shot in butterfly with more than 100 joule energy.

I need to gather all power before the shot.


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

@John: Would be fun to hangout at ECST and meet everbody! I'll see if I can swing it.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good form Restita, you've passed the Slingshot Do test!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Well Rusty, the force comes from inside, I like.
Greeting


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Good form Restita, you've passed the Slingshot Do test!










Thanks Bill!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

So during my practice session, I decided to practice in a Zen-like, meditative way. I don't know correct Japanese archery form. But I do remember the 60's and the Maharishi. . . I stood correctly oriented to the target and closed my eyes while I emptied my mind of all thoughts (easy, cuz it's real small). Then I began concentrating on my center of gravity, anchoring myself and relaxing all muscles. At this point I turned my head toward the target, my eyes followed. But the target was slightly out of focus. So I returned to my meditative state and relaxed some more and enjoyed a really neat flashback. . . Let me take you down cause I'm going to . . . Strawberry fields. . . nothing is real . . .

Never took a shot, but maybe today I'll make a little more progress.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> So during my practice session, I decided to practice in a Zen-like, meditative way. I don't know correct Japanese archery form. But I do remember the 60's and the Maharishi. . . I stood correctly oriented to the target and closed my eyes while I emptied my mind of all thoughts (easy, cuz it's real small). Then I began concentrating on my center of gravity, anchoring myself and relaxing all muscles. At this point I turned my head toward the target, my eyes followed. But the target was slightly out of focus. So I returned to my meditative state and relaxed some more and enjoyed a really neat flashback. . . Let me take you down cause I'm going to . . . Strawberry fields. . . nothing is real . . .
> 
> Never took a shot, but maybe today I'll make a little more progress.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

In Kyudo, as in most Martial Arts, visualization is paramount. You don't need to move, you don't need to open your eyes... if you can visualize well enough, in enough detail your mind body connection is enabled and you can do whatever the task once you try it for real.
It's like dreaming but consiously controlling every aspect of it, practice without actually doing but your body/mind gets better at the task anyway.

Of course there are very real limits though... I once knew a Karate Master Instructor who proclaimed he did not actually need to practice hitting hard objects with his hands and feet... intense meditation, visualization and doing kata was enough.
Well... in my black belt test for Shotokan Karate, he was one of the ten opponents I had to face that day... and because he didn't harden his body well enough he ended up with a broken hand and a cracked rib.... so moral of the story is visualization helps and is good for perfecting technique... but it does not replace actual action.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> In Kyudo, as in most Martial Arts, visualization is paramount. You don't need to move, you don't need to open your eyes... if you can visualize well enough, in enough detail your mind body connection is enabled and you can do whatever the task once you try it for real.
> It's like dreaming but consiously controlling every aspect of it, practice without actually doing but your body/mind gets better at the task anyway.
> 
> Of course there are very real limits though... I once knew a Karate Master Instructor who proclaimed he did not actually need to practice hitting hard objects with his hands and feet... intense meditation, visualization and doing kata was enough.
> Well... in my black belt test for Shotokan Karate, he was one of the ten opponents I had to face that day... and because he didn't harden his body well enough he ended up with a broken hand and a cracked rib.... so moral of the story is visualization helps and is good for perfecting technique... but it does not replace actual action.


DARN! I thought I was going to be able to save a lot on bands and ammunition!









Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

slingshots FTW


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> In Kyudo, as in most Martial Arts, visualization is paramount. You don't need to move, you don't need to open your eyes... if you can visualize well enough, in enough detail your mind body connection is enabled and you can do whatever the task once you try it for real.
> It's like dreaming but consiously controlling every aspect of it, practice without actually doing but your body/mind gets better at the task anyway.
> 
> Of course there are very real limits though... I once knew a Karate Master Instructor who proclaimed he did not actually need to practice hitting hard objects with his hands and feet... intense meditation, visualization and doing kata was enough.
> Well... in my black belt test for Shotokan Karate, he was one of the ten opponents I had to face that day... and because he didn't harden his body well enough he ended up with a broken hand and a cracked rib.... so moral of the story is visualization helps and is good for perfecting technique... but it does not replace actual action.


My Sensei said once "See target....really see target! See yourself hitting target! When all feel correct, then release. Must see target and feel for good posture!" . And one day, we tried to shoot blindfolded. I missed the target ring by a hair, but the seniors students hit the target (albeit no bullseye). Granted, I prefer to shoot with eyes open







but the experience really drove home that visualization was a good part of shooting, and it allowed me to feel what its like to adjust myself without a sight reference. I don't think that day's lesson was so much "how to shoot blindfolded", but rather how to feel for that mind-body connection.


----------



## K1ng Edward (Jan 1, 2012)

Great video, thanks.

You're a natural teacher, and it's obvious you enjoy it. Keep them coming, please.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Great vid Sifu Rusty. You know I have a very similar style of making my first coffee in the morning. I wouldn't call it meditative so much as medicative....
Great job

Hype~X Australia


----------

